# NABBA British Pics



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry about the poor quality people, just could not get the lighting right this time.

Unfortunately these are pretty much all I have of the men, I have few more of the overall mens, if you want I can put them up aswell.

I was very busy with Natalie. I have loads of the girls in the pre-judging, but no men. Sorry!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice pictures thanks, i enjoyed viewing them.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Natalie looked awsome Martin and i hope she is happy with her placing :thumb:


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Natalie looked awsome Martin and i hope she is happy with her placing :thumb:


Thanks Paul

Yes she is mate, but more determined than ever to do her best and try and win next year.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Great pics, thanks mate


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Great photos! The guy on the right of the first mens photo - awesome upper body, such a shame his legs aren't as good or he'd be v. difficult to beat.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Great pictures Martin. Nat looked awsome, I think she should of won even though it was very close. you must be very proud!!


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Some great pic`s mate thanks for us that couldn`t make it !! Dave Titterton looks awesome glad he won overall , often in my opinion , got over looked in UKBFF!


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Some great photos and some great physiques. Guy that won overall looks awesome


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

exellent pics, thanks for sharing them mate

steve


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Great pictures mate


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Martin Jones said:


> Thanks Paul
> 
> Yes she is mate, but more determined than ever to do her best and try and win next year.


Well we know she can mate, so another year and the title will be hers for the taking:thumbup1:


----------



## dazzasafc85 (Jan 8, 2009)

Great pics mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Martin excellant pics mate, it was great to meet you and Nat on the sunday, Nat looked great definatly a future winner...


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

cool pics good overall


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Great Photos mate.

Wow Dave Bell looked really good. Expected more from Andy James. Legs have shrunk. Awesome upper body though.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Flipping heck! What a brilliant line up. Awesome pics mate.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

1st lady in red is a Goddess!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

fab photos as always mart, hope you and nat had a fab weekend after the drama of friday. speak to you soon

rach xx


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Cheers Rach. Yeah on reflection it was a good weekend. I think Natalie was very stressed it didn't help having to prep for a interview today. Fortunately she has now managed to postpone it.

Speak soon x


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Great pics mate, Nat was awsome!! How did you get on in that strong man comp by the way?


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks.

I placed Second one point behind first, It was very close. Qualified for the UK's in Belfast.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Martin Jones said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I placed Second one point behind first, It was very close. Qualified for the UK's in Belfast.


 Well done mate, i seen you and Nat do a powerlifter comp down in swansea, strong as a ox you are!! :thumb:


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Well done mate, i seen you and Nat do a powerlifter comp down in swansea, strong as a ox you are!! :thumb:


Oh yes that would of been last November. Not as impressive as Natalie's 150kg Squat. She insists on getting 170kg this year....


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Martin Jones said:


> Oh yes that would of been last November. Not as impressive as Natalie's 150kg Squat. She insists on getting 170kg this year....


what is nats plans for this year now?

she looked amazing when i was down peak last wed


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

flexwright said:


> what is nats plans for this year now?
> 
> she looked amazing when i was down peak last wed


That's it now for this year. She will start her prep for the Britains straight away. She is already focused for next year. It's quite unbelievable really.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if your that strong martin how come Nat was carrying all the bags on sunday 

congrats on the 2nd place mate


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Great Pictures!


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> if your that strong martin how come Nat was carrying all the bags on sunday
> 
> congrats on the 2nd place mate


I'm not really that strong Paul... it's just a front, Natalie is the gifted one


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

220 pics we took from the show have just been posted up in the gallery section over on ripped glutes,heres the link and a sample of a cple of the pics posted  xx

http://s2.excoboard.com/exco/index.php?boardid=27235


----------



## j2k (Feb 11, 2009)

ne pics of the u21?? dan barry???


----------

